# Confused.. what now?



## pamela24 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Guys its been a few days since my last post.

Received a letter from Endo same day as my app to confirm graves dx. Went to appointment and due to my husbands condition of MDS I cannot have Rai as his immune system is too poor and I need to look after him.

My uptake scan was normal very bright and colourful with no dark spots or anything untowards looking, which was good, he showed me scan.
Endo said that not to worry as the graves antibodies were very very low we could treat with meds. He recommended new blood test and continue as is until results.

I asked why is my oestrogen level so high, can he explain why I am gaining weight so quickly, why I feel so bloated and tired, why my throat is so gritty
and I keep losing my voice I actually feel pressure sometimes on my throat.
Anyway he said its all part and parcel not to worry will call me soon.

Endo called next day husband took message stop all meds as thyroid now extremely underactive.

I though OH no not this mental and emotion train again. Anyway its not been just as bad this time around. Though each time we stop meds it starts my cycle again. I don't know results of bloods as endo did not indicate to hubby.

He said would call back in nine days that was five days ago.

Im at a loss here so confused (not hard these days ) I feel kinda lost with him I haven't really been given much in the way of information other than what I have found here.

He reckons this has been brought on by me being under so much stress due to my husbands bone marrow transplant earlier this year so we have caught it fairly early.

He will call me next week I don't know what to ask him I feel its as quick as he can get me dealt with then on to the next one. Can any one advise what kind of questions I should be asking ?

Thanks in advance

Pamela


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pamela24 said:


> Hi Guys its been a few days since my last post.
> 
> Received a letter from Endo same day as my app to confirm graves dx. Went to appointment and due to my husbands condition of MDS I cannot have Rai as his immune system is too poor and I need to look after him.
> 
> ...


Gee; you are challenged and have so much on your plate.

Have you had any of these tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html


----------



## pamela24 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,
its been a long time since my last post. A very strange time indeed. Though I think I have been very very lucky.

After my last results mentioned above, showing my thyroid as under active. I stopped meds, my real reason was I found I couldn't function normally on any dose of ptu. As a carer, this was no good.
I persevered for a few weeks until I gradually started to feel better within myself. I went to endo appointment last month and all my thyroid blood tests are showing normal ranges.
I told endo that I had stopped meds in December as I couldn't cope. He was quite surprised as he said this really wasn't text book at all. He reckons that the graves will flare up again as my scan showed that the thyroid had been over-active for some time.

Anyhow I feel really really good and he thinks I may just be very sensitive to the meds but to continue as is and if in doubt see my GP.

I think personally that I had been under so much stress last year that it caused my problems to flare up and now that my hubby is slowly on the mend and my worries are less I am getting better.

Has this happened to anyone before ? And do you think that it may come back again.

Pamela
x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pamela24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> its been a long time since my last post. A very strange time indeed. Though I think I have been very very lucky.
> 
> After my last results mentioned above, showing my thyroid as under active. I stopped meds, my real reason was I found I couldn't function normally on any dose of ptu. As a carer, this was no good.
> ...


I am so glad to hear you are feeling so well right now. You are under a lot of stress and I also hope your hubby is doing better?

"If" you have antibodies indigenous to the thyroid, the chances are very strong it could make a come-back.

But for now, give thanks for small blessings (I join you in that) and let's wait and see what happens.

Good to hear from you and please keep us in the loop when you have time!


----------

